# Smokey Green



## mandilovesmakeup (Dec 28, 2007)

This is a tutorial for my most recent fotd posted here 
Products used:

Face:
L'oreal Bare Naturale in Nude Beige
Maybelline Coverstick in Light Beige
Revlon Pinch Me in Cheeky Cherry (liquid blush)
Wet N' Wild Bronzer (contour)
Nichido loose powder in So Natural
MAC New Vegas MSF (highlight)


Eyes:

Pharaoh p/p (base-lid to crease)
Charlotte Russe Minerals (shades of greens stack)

1st pot on inner corners 
2nd pot on mid 
3rd on outer v 
Charlotte Russe Minerals (gold stack, first pot on brow bone)
MAC Black Tied e/s (outer v *on top of the 3rd color* blending onto the crease)
MAC graphblack technakohl (upper lash line-guideline for liquid liner, lower lash line)
Maybelline Waterproof Liquid Liner (upper lash line)
Maybelline Great Lash Blackest Black

Lips:

Chapstick in Strawberry
MAC Viva Glam V (i think it already faded though)


1. Start with a clean moisturized face:






2. Apply concealer and blend with a concealer/foundation brush





3. Next, apply liquid blush then blend with finger (dabbing motions)




i apply blush before foundation because it's liquid

4. Then, buff on mineral foundation





5. Next, the eyes: apply MAC Pharaoh paintpot on entire lid as base





6. Then apply 1st color *which is the first pot of the stack* on the inner corners (1/3rd of the lid)





7. Apply 2nd color *2nd pot* on the middle (2/3rd), leaving enough space for the next color





8. Apply 3rd color *3rd pot* on the outer v





9. Using a 217 brush or any crease brush, i picked up black tied and applied it on my outer v blending it towards the crease..




Then you'll have this:





10. Line then apply mascara.




Then i'm DONE!..with the eyes..lol





11.Contour face





12. Then swipe New Vegas MSF to highlight cheeks, t-zone and chin (not pictured, sorry i forgot..lol)

13. Apply lip moisturizer then your l/s or l/g then now i'm really done..

please refer to this link *again for the fotd.

thanks for looking..let me know what you think..


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 28, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

so pretty!!


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 28, 2007)

that is beautiful and explained very well. i love those greens on you and you have such a clear complexion.


----------



## frocher (Dec 28, 2007)

Great tut.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 28, 2007)

Great look!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 29, 2007)

very nice!...you have amazing cheekbones.


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

so easy! thanks! =]


----------



## Cute_Sabz (Jul 10, 2008)

wow the color's soo cooool!


----------

